# Lovan (Prozac) slowing me down



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi thereMy doctor put me on Lovan about 3 years ago. I wasn't depressed at the time. I think he must have thought it would help me with IBS D. The only thing that I"ve noticed since taking these is that I feel very disinterested in working around the house. I get the main things like washing, cleaning, vacuuming etc. done, but I seem to have lost interest in doing chores. Lovan probably helps my anxiety to some extent. It seems like I have become lazy but it's not laziness. Just not worried if the house gets too untidy or plants need repotting etc. This is so unlike me.For ages I have been trying to figure out what on earth is wrong with me, then this morning I hit on the idea that it might be the Lovan.Afraid to tell the doc as he might take me off the Lovan then I could be stuck with panic attacks.Has anyone had similar experiences with this type of drug?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Just not worried if the house gets too untidy or plants need repotting etc. This is so unlike me.


One could argue that the Lovan is doing it's job then. You aren't _worrying_ about it is the key phrase I see here. So maybe you are discovering that their are some jobs you don't particularly relish anymore... that's ok. I don't think it is a problem unless _you think_ it is one.All the bestBQ


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Good to hear from you BQ. Many thanks for your advice.It helps a lot with anxiety but most of the time I am totally disinterested in anything that requires much mental energy.Today, for example I am ready dressed and waiting to go on an outing with my daughter whom I havedn't seen for several weeks. I love her dearly, but I would rather just sit at home. Odd Hey?Maybe I could ask doc to change the med.Thanks again BQ.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is probably worth having a discussion with the doctor about how you are feeling. It may not be the right drug, or may be the wrong dose for you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup definitely worth it if you are showing disinterest in more than chores. (I mean if it was JUST the chores I'd think that was kinda normal .... Yeah I like a clean house... BUT I just don't always like what I have to do to keep it that way... lol)But if you are showing some lack of affect with things that normally you would be having feelings for... yeah.. time to talk to the Doc. Let the Doc know how you feel and I'm sure he/she will be able to get this straightened out in short order.All the best and keep us posted!BQ


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Many thanks Kathleen and BQ.


----------

